# 2005/2006 Craftsman riding mower issue



## Stephen_odell (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello 

I am working on a riding mower 
craftsman fs5500 
Model# 917 276843
24 hp vtwin ohv intek
Engine Model#445677
type# 0476 E1

My Ex wife and I used to own together Now were divorce better that way we have a son together hes four.any how she needs this mower to work.
I found that it had a blown head gasket.it was running on one piston for lack of better words checked a only one coil was firing the one with blown gasket i tryed maching colors and after blowing fuse and using a bigger fuse i popped the coil as i call it connects to spark plug so reinstalled proper fuse and shes buying another coil i dont know what to do.
for what ever reason there is a wire pigtail / connector near the starter i believe 
the coils as i call them are connected to it and a piece on the bottom of the carburetor bowl some type of censor and other missing some type of wiring digram or color schem i thing would help and the head light wires are not connected to anything with no place to connect 
thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Not sure what all your are asking other than you need a wiring diagram for your mower. If such a manual exists you need to contact Sears and see if they even sell one. They will not be available for free as repair manuals are a tool, like any other tool they cost money.

The connection at the bottom of the card is your after run solenoid. That is a fuel shut off as is required.

On a personal note, sure looks like the mower is stored outside in all kinds of weather, bad idea. My 1984 mower is in much better shape. It needs to be stored in dry location, when not in use.

You very well may need to have a pro repair it.

BG


----------



## Stephen_odell (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply. I under stand.


----------

